# A Restart for Oldmiser



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

First off thank you my many friends here on SSF Forum for your many ideas..suggestions..in my two

other posts..This is no longer fun & Don't say it can't happen...I am very greatful to you all..As this

slingshot is now my only means of recration for me to enjoy....Yes my progress will go on this week

as was said Nathen at simple shot is sending me another slingshot this week~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok My friends I just got conformation the new scout slingshot is in the mail this morning..All I can say is I am excited to try this new

material that this new scout is made from...again thank you simple shot team..AKAOldmiser


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Awesome! Do a review when you get it!


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

After All Your Setbacks Your Determination Is Inspiring. I Wish You The Best Of Luck In The Future! Definitely Post A Review!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

ryguy27 said:


> After All Your Setbacks Your Determination Is Inspiring. I Wish You The Best Of Luck In The Future! Definitely Post A Review!


Yes my friend you and many others will have a review of my new scout slingshot & the progress..


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

A Big thank you to Quarter In My Nose.. For a thoughtful gift sent to me..This is the first real gift I have ever recieved..

A few band sets & some pouchs...was excited to open the package..yes ..Some Thing so simple as this has brought me great joy..

When the new scout slingshot arrives I will be sure to try the theraband gold...Again a big warm thank you..AKA Oldmiser


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

All of simple shots lower priced slingshots are awesome,i ordered my first good slingshot ,by good i mean no wrist brace,etc. and its the Axiom,which took a bit of a beating but still shoots smooth.ive had few forkhits with marbles,and the bands are stained somehow,polymer is some really awesome stuff,hope you like it!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice outcome!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friends as much as I have been try to relearn shooting a slingshot these last few days..Using left hand to hold slingshot

I always seem to be turning my wrist to the left..I have become more aware of this..Non arm brace..my shots seem like about 3" left

of target...stance it right in line with target..I have now to figure out how too correct this...Maybe when the new shooter gets here

I will do better..AKAOldmiser


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Just need a tiny adjustment, there chef  so your holding with your left hand and drawing to somewhere around your mouth, right? Just hold it a little closer to you, make since? For example if your shooting to the right you want to shift the pouch to the right a little once you reach your anchor, and to the left if your shooting too far left. Its like a tourne, at first it's hard to see the shape and lines, they end up looking like a deflated football that got stomped on, until you have that moment when you finally see the path you must follow with the least amount of waste and bam! Tourne! I hope this makes since


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

PorkChopSling said:


> Just need a tiny adjustment, there chef  so your holding with your left hand and drawing to somewhere around your mouth, right? Just hold it a little closer to you, make since? For example if your shooting to the right you want to shift the pouch to the right a little once you reach your anchor, and to the left if your shooting too far left. Its like a tourne, at first it's hard to see the shape and lines, they end up looking like a deflated football that got stomped on, until you have that moment when you finally see the path you must follow with the least amount of waste and bam! Tourne! I hope this makes since


Pork Chop~Little tweek like you say..spot on now..hitting spoon size of thumb..4 out of 5 now..using gansta style~sideways hammer grip

3/8" steel balls.. .030 Latex. ~7/8 straight cut~.8" pouch to fork~..corner of mouth anchor point ~ approx 28" draw...

Thanks my friend you B the man~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Good to see you sticking with it Oldmiser!! That is gonna be so cool to get the new slingshot from Simple Shot! Keep shooting straight!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

JUSTJOB said:


> Good to see you sticking with it Oldmiser!! That is gonna be so cool to get the new slingshot from Simple Shot! Keep shooting straight!


Just Job~ My friend You know I will work it this..My new scout should be here this coming friday feb 21st..

Looking forward to this new & improved version of the scout..Gona be shooting the H*** out of it..I am gonna win the battle

or ? Hmmmm will table that thought~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well I tell ya~My old long time pal as kids growing up & shooting buddys since 1955..we E-mail about once a month

I had mentioned to him the loss of my trumark in a fire few weeks back now..any way this came late tue evening ups truck

about 8pm..small package from Mark...He said it is not the same but close ..new trumark Lazer...I took the tubes off..

set up with flat bands,,,,ya know first couple shots was just ticking the target...then a little tweek..Bam bam bam right spot on

So now I can use this till the new scout arrives..Bless my old pal mark~~~~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Good to hear


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Late or early morning I made these fun little critters too shoot about my apt..Rubber Tarts...I know there is a thread

some place in the forum for these...any way as you see pencil erasers...some strands of 550 paracord..& 1/4" seel ball

bearing( should have had a lead clam open split shot sinker )& elmers glue...I just put glue in the bottom of the eraser

folded up some paracord strands stuffed in the 1/4" steel ball added more glue let sit for over 12 hrs..

There a Blast to shoot..with very little damage to any house hold items..for ma anyway~~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok My friends~ Just in todays mail from simple shot(Thank You Nathan) took 3 days pretty fast shipping..

It is in graved on the back experimental 3/20 pc..Fork width is 2 1/2" Throat depth is 1 1/2" over length 5 3/4 "

Banded up with TB Gold..8 1/2" pouch to fork...For 28" draw length...Pull weight 3.34 kg or 7.36 lbs using a

electronic digital bow scale...So over all I am happy with this Scout...I have yet to shoot it..AKA Oldmiser


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

Your one lucky dude to get a experimental catty i hope it serves you well mate  :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

One Shot-Corey said:


> Your one lucky dude to get a experimental catty i hope it serves you well mate  :thumbsup:


One shot corey~~This replaces the one I broke~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Coery one shot~this is like I said a replacement to the one I broke..I was told I could not brake this one under normal use..

lets face it I can smash any slingshot do to fork hits..all tho I try not too..I will try to learn this new scout slingshot..

as for a natural or multiplex slingshot I am almost afraid to shoot one..Like I said trying very hard to avoid fork hits..

I would hate too give up slingshot shooting...My very last resort would be a metal forked slingshot......

Like the alley Flat Kat....But I will try my best to learn this new scout slingshot....Oh I use my left hand to hold the slingshot

But for some reason I seem to twist my wrist to the left this causes the fork hits...so maybe a few more suggestion for better

progress with my shooting...all the new tech stuff is very new to me..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Ooohh, black looks really nice on that slingshot!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Woohoo, that's a sexy shooter!! Have fun with it my friend!! You unlucky, but really lucky devil!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

today I heard voices~thought for a minute I was going loony tunes..as I was having a siesta on the couch..I got up to see two

postal carriers at my mail box..I gathered up the mail & a small package...Package came fro T.Wu PCS ~Pasadena,CA

what a great little gift...seems like a belated birthday for friends of SSF Forum..Like I said before never had any one really give me a gift in my past...so I am very greatful..First Quarter in my nose Now T.Wu..All I can say is you are wonderful for your kindness to this

70 year old man..It is like I was taught long time (pay it forward)....Ok now what was in the small package was some band sets..

Again thank you thank you..~AKAOldmisr


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome!! I hope it helps, I tried to give you a peek at other pouches and light band verses looped tubes. I know the TB black is super light and it should allow you to play longer and also so you can check out your form in a mirror. Happy shooting sir!! And you are very welcome!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok a few days back My Friend from Up north sent me a Trumark Laser Hawk..The problem was the plastic Handle

kept twisting & making a kreeking noise..it kept throwing my shots off target..so I took a tool I have called a Breacher bar

4 good hits with that and the handle fell apart ..I then did a paracord wrap around the 1/4" wire frame..I am not real krafty

now in my senior years..But to me it looks pretty darn well for a decent wrap..AKAOldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Have I got a Big surprise coming for you all in the next couple days..You will have to keep checking back~AKAOldmiser


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Looking good!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

PorkChopSling said:


> Looking good!!


Thank you PorkChop~ I tell ya after doing the braided wrap on that .Trumark Laser Hawk...it is dead [email protected] yds..I will have to rearrange my apt..most I can get is 28 feet...with the trumark..10/10 hits on a soda pop can..sideways shooting...So now it will be back to the new scout..Try to learn that shooter..Not doing very well with it so far..only 4 hit for 10 shots..I know practice practice practice..AKAOldmiser


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Hang in there. It took me awhile to get the hang of something other than my Marksman folder that I'd used exclusively for 20 years or so too. I still have "off" days every now and then, but, who doesn't, right?

I like the paracord wrap solution to the creaky handle too. I also must say that it is really cool to see the generosity and kindness on this forum. Enjoy!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

JUSTJOB said:


> Hang in there. It took me awhile to get the hang of something other than my Marksman folder that I'd used exclusively for 20 years or so too. I still have "off" days every now and then, but, who doesn't, right?
> 
> I like the paracord wrap solution to the creaky handle too. I also must say that it is really cool to see the generosity and kindness on this forum. Enjoy!


Yes my friend I am very greatful for the friends here in the ssf forum..when I am able to do so I am also going to do the same

I call it pay it forward..Like I say it is so wonderful that people on the forum are willing to help this oldman out~AKAOldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok my friends the SURPRISE is here: Thanks too Mr Bill Hays his slingshot GOP 3... I have the number 3 of the prototype

Maybe you already read about it his post he was sending me this slingshot...I am so excited about this..Looking forward to testing this out...

I have yet to shoot this slingshot I have just been looking it over...Too me so far it fits my hand like a glove..awesome fit..

I really really want to thank you Mr Bill Hays..I can't thank you enough...it almost has me in tears with great joy...

So my friends I will have more to say on the GOP 3 slingshot a later so say tuned in for my review~AKAOldmiser


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

that slingshot looks great :bowdown:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friends I am working with the scout slingshot...It is a slow go but like I said I am trying my best with it..

I am putting the GOP 3 on Hold for the moment..I will also be shooting that before long..But for now I want too work

with the scout...Both slingshots~The GPO 3 by Mr Bill Hays @Pocket Predator & The Scout by Nathan @ Simple-Shot

are made by the Masters of slingshot building..as well as they are awesome shooters..all I am saying is whom ever reads this should check out sling shots from the Master Makers.. In the Vendors Site Forum..I know there are many other people who make great slingshots as well..Not to take any thing away from any one making slingshot..Were all in this to have fun shooting & learning new things in the slingshot world....

There are many great people in this SSF Forum...I am glad to have there support & help..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a scout to, It doesn't get as much attention as my naturals or higher end shooters, I always shoot great with it and it is nearly indestructible. Anyways, good luck with your shooting.


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah, hope you're having fun! I also got a Scout recently, and I'm having a lot of fun with it. I brought it to my work and let my students try it.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh Yeah I forgot I bought $5 dollar raffle ticket for a local function last month..some one came to my apt late this afternoon

Said here ya go you won 1 of the prizes from the raffle ..I was in a brown lunch bag...I said thank you and went in side my apt .

made some expresso coffee..opened the bag ..I pull out what looks like a Dunkung Jungle Hunter..I tried for hand fit ..opps no go

the finger won't fit the pinky hole...so I just hammergriped the handle..Heck I can only pull it back 2 times..then get the shakes

Looks like 17/45 tube set...I sat it aside for awhile my mind was in a big whirl as to how to make this work for me to try too shoot this

So I checked the mod forum..no help there for me to use..So I decided to do a little reading in a western novel for a bit..all the time

my mind was restless on that Dunkung slingshot..Bingo light bulb lite up..Idea!.First I unwrapped the paracord & gutted it..Then rewarpped the slingshot..felt a lot better & little finger fit the pinky hole..I didn't like the black rubber you slide up the forks..cut them off..now for a hair brain ldea I took # 64 Rubber band & cut it in 1/2 then wrapped each fork..lot better to me anyway..Now for a flat

band set..I chose .030 latex straight cut..I remembered see how to attach bands to a PFS..with a bearing inside a tube layed ob the flat band I pulled thru the hole....Whala worked like a champ..bands are tight..so now it is late almost midnight..so I will give this a shoot in the morning....so what ya all thing?~~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice surprise!! Yeah, I, myself, don't like the cord they send with, I like bare steel on those, easier for my grip I guess. Looks like a great mod, you can also use those 2040 looped tubes I sent you too, the pull on it is easier then the 1745 that comes with it  looks like your collection is growing.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

PorkChopSling said:


> Nice surprise!! Yeah, I, myself, don't like the cord they send with, I like bare steel on those, easier for my grip I guess. Looks like a great mod, you can also use those 2040 looped tubes I sent you too, the pull on it is easier then the 1745 that comes with it  looks like your collection is growing.


Thanks Pork Chop..I need to get a could of wooden shooters yet... 1 natural & 1 multiplex or board cut~~AKAO;dmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I have been working with the GOP 3 late sunday nite & early Monday Morning..What seems to work best for me at this time is thru the

forks,,I am workin at 3 meters for starters..Hitting 5/5 hits on soda

can ..in 5 shot group setions.. Until all 5 are done..I can't say

enough about the GOP 3 slingshot..The Handle id for hammergrip Fits my hand like a glove..Thank you Mr Bill Hays..AKAOldmiser


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice little Dankung my friend! Now you have a cool little pocket shooter! The slingshots are certainly coming your way lately, and that is awesome! It is great to see you persevere with your shooting, and it sounds like your improving daily.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> PorkChopSling said:
> 
> 
> > Nice surprise!! Yeah, I, myself, don't like the cord they send with, I like bare steel on those, easier for my grip I guess. Looks like a great mod, you can also use those 2040 looped tubes I sent you too, the pull on it is easier then the 1745 that comes with it  looks like your collection is growing.
> ...


Well if your like the rest of us you won't stop there, lol. It's like knives, can't stop at one, can't stop with one kit, and now I have what my friends lovingly refer to as my murder wall in my kitchen. Although I have a good excuse to have such a wall, I'm a chef it's part of my profession ;-)


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

PorkChopSling said:


> oldmiser said:
> 
> 
> > PorkChopSling said:
> ...


I was a chef & baker for over 40 years...Now I bake a lot artsian breads..Braided breads,,stuffed breads..old world breads french

and european..Few creative food dish's....There is just my self so a lot of pasta's....Now as to slingshots..I have shot for mire than 40 +years,,,and not for the past 5 years I would say as due to health issues..But I work at it every day to rebuild up my arm strength

the rekindle of slingshots help by the bands or tubes..I can change as I progress getting stronger each week...And Like I say it is hard to find just the right grip for a slingshot for me...so far the palm swells are out..I need a thin flat handle ..I am guessing now my

be 3/4" thick possible 1" round natural wood shooter...and as I have said and I am not sure of any thing yet..but give it about 6 months I may just end up with a nice wooden natural shooter..May be even a SPS Shooter..that is super acerate..AKA Oldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well ..My SSF Friends as you can see here is a start on my slingshot collection

(1.) upper left Trumark Laser Hawk (2.).upper right Scout (3.) lower left GOP 3 (4.)Dunkung Jungle Hunter

we all have to start some place in this slingshot world to have some fun in life...And for me being 70 years old

I am trying too go backwards to that kid again..,I really want to thank every one for all your support & the nice gifts..

as for me I am really overwhelmed by such wonderful people on the forum..again thank you very much~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

looks like a great start mate :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

One Shot-Corey said:


> looks like a great start mate :thumbsup:


Thanks ~One shot-corey...Well I have put a lot of thought in to this for coming fall hunting ..I should be ready for heavy

band set of 12# pull or more...thinking real hard as to a natural wood shooter just for hunting...the rest will be general target..

I am open for suggestions..If some one would like to chime in here..so that will give me plenty of time to work up for small game

hunting..that is why I want to plan now..gives me some thing to look forward too..long range goal...Thank you my friends~AKAOldmiser


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice start to a great collection my friend! How are you liking the little Dankung? It looks like a great little shooter! Getting used to the Scout yet?

I admire your spunk! 70 years young, and planning a fall hunt! Good for you, that is cool! For planning ideas, probably getting some .44 or .50 lead, or a mold and pouring your own. Perhaps even start looking for natural forks when out on walks, cut them, seal the ends, let them dry out, then take your rasps and files and make it yours. Although, you may want to consider a wrist braced type slingshot for heavy bands if your hand strength doesn't come back fully.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

JUSTJOB said:


> Nice start to a great collection my friend! How are you liking the little Dankung? It looks like a great little shooter! Getting used to the Scout yet?
> 
> I admire your spunk! 70 years young, and planning a fall hunt! Good for you, that is cool! For planning ideas, probably getting some .44 or .50 lead, or a mold and pouring your own. Perhaps even start looking for natural forks when out on walks, cut them, seal the ends, let them dry out, then take your rasps and files and make it yours. Although, you may want to consider a wrist braced type slingshot for heavy bands if your hand strength doesn't come back fully.


Thank you for your suggestions..Yes been doing some reading for some Ideas..Thinking on the line of 44 lead round balls..Not sure of bands set up yet ..maybe TGB straight cut 1"x12" sure shot pouch.....well as to a wrist brace here my friend time will tell

I will know say by late july..maybe a beaver tail on slingshot would help the wrist to stay forward...AKA Oldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok my SSF Friends Here is a great classic slingshot form the 40's & 50's era. all Wooden Wham O...this a carbon copy

made by Bunny Buster..Very well done..Yup this is a kid reminder of those great slingshots...This one I have will be

hung on the wall..do to hand fit trying the forefinger & thumb..for me it is a wide spread..But a great work of art from

years gone by...Nice for my collection..Besides need a couple to hang on the wall..Enjoy my friends.~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I've been interested in making and shooting since late November, I've gained around 18 or 19 shooters since then.

You only gain and get more interested from here oldmiser, Do you prefer hammergrip or pinch shooters?
Thanks.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Individual said:


> I've been interested in making and shooting since late November, I've gained around 18 or 19 shooters since then.
> 
> You only gain and get more interested from here oldmiser, Do you prefer hammergrip or pinch shooters?
> Thanks.


Well my friend I tellya each style slingshot has different hand hold being Hammergrip..Pinchgrip forefinger & thumb..with the

4 basic shooters I have opps make that 5..I have tried all these hand holding styles...on each shooter..and what seems to work

for me with a certain slingshot my not work for you.At present time the Scout forefinger & thumb work best on that shooter

Now the GOP 3 is hammergrip only shooting tru the forks works best for me on that shooter..Now not too take away from any style shooter made by Masters or People on the SSF Forum making them..this just my own opinion as for my self only too have

some shooting fun at 70 yrs old ..so far the hammergrip....Now I have read on the inner-net different places on slingshots

My conclusion is this.. over the many slingshot you collect & shoot them...there will be only 1 slingshot that will pick you..In other words..ever time you shoot it you hit your target 99.9% you shoot..that is the 1 shooter you will always shoot..even if you have

a hundred slingshots~~~~~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice!! I love my BunnyBuster shooters, I have two thumpers and a natural from him. They were my first wood slingshots. I, myself, like to change up every week or so, although my favorite that I always make time for is the yew hammer natural I got from stej for our Santa trade which I have heavy latex on with a super sure rockstar pouch, man, it can send some big heavy ammo down range. But, I change things up so that I can be proficient with any sling, same goes for knives and guns.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

PorkChopSling said:


> Nice!! I love my BunnyBuster shooters, I have two thumpers and a natural from him. They were my first wood slingshots. I, myself, like to change up every week or so, although my favorite that I always make time for is the yew hammer natural I got from stej for our Santa trade which I have heavy latex on with a super sure rockstar pouch, man, it can send some big heavy ammo down range. But, I change things up so that I can be proficient with any sling, same goes for knives and guns.


I have the Bunny Buster hanging on the wall for now..It has gum rubber bands..I checked the pull weight 14# I can only pull it

2 times at present time..I will be trying that Bunny Buster later this summer a my arm strength builds up~~AKA OLdmiser


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm very happy you're enjoying yourself.

If you need anything else, just let me know... but right now it looks like you're pretty well set up!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

oldmiser said:


> ...there will be only 1 slingshot that will pick you.. ~~~~~AKA Oldmiser


i agree completely with this part of your post, it's like iv'e always said "you dont pick the slingshot, the slingshot picks you."







(same thing with pets)


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

well my friends..it took a long time to get this figured out for me..FORK HITS....almost every slingshot I have has forkhits on them

it came about late this morning after shooting different hand grips with each slingshot...Hammergrip,,pinch grip..forefinger& thumb

any way for me that is...OTT..TTF..Every Fork Hit was do to me using Gansta style shooting(sideways)Horizantal..I can not

avoid a fork hits...no matter how I held the slingshot....So now what will work for me is this...slingshot upright position and using

the Laynard with HammerGrip...I moved back to 7 meters from target..using 3/8" steel ball.. .030 latex straight cut 10" long x 1"

fork to pouch 8"....I am now hitting target 4/5 shots every time...out of all my slingshots I have been trying to shoot I learn about

each shooter...at present time the shooter that works the best is GOP 3 red slingshot from Bill Hays.....Not too put any other slingshot down by any means there all good shooters..and made very well...So in my review of what seem to work best

over 4 weeks now for a slingshot shooter for me is the slingshot picked me..even tho I have just a few shooters Like 5

the GOP3 Red slingshot hammergrip chose me ....So I will shoot this now for a couple weeks..see if I am constant on target

the very most I can get for inside my apt is 8 meters....I want too thank all you members of this SSF Forum...for all your ..gifts

suggestions..along with the positive support you have offered this 70 yr old man..with out friends like you..I would be struggling

lost do too all the new tech of the shooters made....Thank you so much..I really can't express my self enough..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh my Mercy Mercy..Gifts sent by S S Slinger...You may kind friend I am speechless for words...You sir make me cry with

tears of joy...I sure will be testing & using your awesome gifts..I am just so over whelmed by this..It will take awhile for me

to settle down..so I will be able to shoot later....this 70yr old man is really say keyed up over this...Thank you Thank you

you are such a wonderful person..May the good Lord Bless you with Happyness in your life kind sir~AKAOldmiser

PS you know I will be using the gifts..a quick note I did shoot the trumark slingshots for 3 shots at

a soda can @ 7 meters...Both were dead nuts 3/3 hits with both...I will be shooting then thru the

week..Thank you again kind sir


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

When i started i kept getting fork hits in gangsta style, even sometimes if i tried to flip.

I find that thumb and finger shooters are easier to flip than hammergrips, Also if you dont already i recommend you twist your pouch 1/4 inch to the right, so your thumb is on top.

This will make the pouch then "hop" over rough finger, and therefore clearing over the forks higher.

It really is awesome to see the generosity of the people on this forum


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I only sent oldmiser hammer grips that I had. He said he did not have many to try so that's why I sent him those. I use support all the time. So one hammer grip SS for me is plenty. I would have sent him an sps if it was not in my pocket.  just giving the young man some flexibility.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Individual said:


> When i started i kept getting fork hits in gangsta style, even sometimes if i tried to flip.
> 
> I find that thumb and finger shooters are easier to flip than hammergrips, Also if you dont already i recommend you twist your pouch 1/4 inch to the right, so your thumb is on top.
> 
> ...


I have tried & tried gangsta style..up right thru thr forks seem to work the best for me at present time


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> I only sent oldmiser hammer grips that I had. He said he did not have many to try so that's why I sent him those. I use support all the time. So one hammer grip SS for me is plenty. I would have sent him an sps if it was not in my pocket.  just giving the young man some flexibility.


Yes I be trying the hammergrip shooters..that seems to work best at this time..When I also find wat will work for a few shooters

I will also support new friends in need for learning slingshot shooting


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Gift shooter sent by SS Slinger I have no idea what it is called(The Shooter) & Band set sent by Quarter in My Nose is

TBG cut 3/4"x1/2" pouch to fork 7" active working...too me I call it the crazy shooter...well this after noon I took a few

minutes to shoot this slingshot...well eye to target seems spot on for me as I shoot 5 3/8" balls in a group series

and I seem to be consent with hits 4/5 most all the time..shooting at 7 meters or 21 feet...has a good smack sound when it

hits the soda can..folding it..but does not go thru the can...I am having a great time now with these Hammergrip shooters..

The Trumark seems to shoot as well with there hammergrip....Thank you again SS Slinger & Quarter in My Nose~AKAOldmiser


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> Gift shooter sent by SS Slinger I have no idea what it is called(The Shooter) & Band set sent by Quarter in My Nose is
> TBG cut 3/4"x1/2" pouch to fork 7" active working...too me I call it the crazy shooter...well this after noon I took a few
> minutes to shoot this slingshot...well eye to target seems spot on for me as I shoot 5 3/8" balls in a group series
> and I seem to be consent with hits 4/5 most all the time..shooting at 7 meters or 21 feet...has a good smack sound when it
> ...


That hammer grip is walnut and bamboo.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you for the wood info..SS Slinger..I just thought there was a name for this slingshot..But as you can tell it is a multiplex

Ok then I spent some time this afternoon shooting this walnut & bamboo shooter I call it the (Crazy Little Shooter)..I was working at

7 meters did a 5 shot sections..Hey I killed a few soda cans..80/100 shots..means I only missed 20 shots...Great little shooter..

the GOP 3 shoots just as well..Using the hammergrip thru thru forks works best for me...yup no more Gangsta will I ever shoot

I figured out that was causing fork hits..speaking of fork hits..I now have 9 nice holes in the dry wall..do to flies from fork hits

No more using Gangsta style in this apt.or ever for me.I have repairs to do now...I will be setting a side those 2 shooters..I will shoot a

different hammergrip shooters....In the next few days.. I will know what shooters I will keep..The other shooters will be used as

I call it..pay it forward too other ssf forum members...any way that is my tentative plan...AKAOldmiser


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> Thank you for the wood info..SS Slinger..I just thought there was a name for this slingshot..But as you can tell it is a multiplex
> Ok then I spent some time this afternoon shooting this walnut & bamboo shooter I call it the (Crazy Little Shooter)..I was working at
> 7 meters did a 5 shot sections..Hey I killed a few soda cans..80/100 shots..means I only missed 20 shots...Great little shooter..
> the GOP 3 shoots just as well..Using the hammergrip thru thru forks works best for me...yup no more Gangsta will I ever shoot
> ...


Sounds good. Well then the package was worth it to me. You sound happy tonight in your messages. Congrats on the can kills and many more to come!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> oldmiser said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the wood info..SS Slinger..I just thought there was a name for this slingshot..But as you can tell it is a multiplex
> ...


I am very well pleased my friend with the little shooter...But like I mentioned..I will set it a side for a few days..

You can tell it is sure a fine multiplex shooter...I will have to keep maint on it with 100% bees wax..AKAOldmiser


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the fork hit issues. If you ever want to trade that pro type scout, let me know ;-) but, really have you tried the lighter bands? I found that when I started to get thumb issues that heavier bands changed my grip when I drew and the lighter bands helped a lot, while I let my thumb rest. Also the lighter bands allows you to pull and hold and then you can check yourself out in a mirror to see if you are off alignment. But, everyone eventually finds their own style and way to shoot. Take it easy chef


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

PorkChopSling said:


> Sorry to hear about the fork hit issues. If you ever want to trade that pro type scout, let me know ;-) but, really have you tried the lighter bands? I found that when I started to get thumb issues that heavier bands changed my grip when I drew and the lighter bands helped a lot, while I let my thumb rest. Also the lighter bands allows you to pull and hold and then you can check yourself out in a mirror to see if you are off alignment. But, everyone eventually finds their own style and way to shoot. Take it easy chef


yes my friend tried TBB (black) seems to really light..as I have my arm strength built up from a lot of band pulling like double 107

bands 4 times a day for the last month...I can pull 9# now..but use the TBG that come in at 6.5# for my set up at present time..

every couple days I switch back to a lighter band set for a couple days...for me now as long as I shoot hammergrip..thru the forks

I am ok..shooting 4/5 hits...Thank you for your suggestions..there noted..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey my friends ..I got a little cutie from Paw Paw Sailor...to hang on my wall..He said he will not be making slingshots

any longer..If I even try to shoot this I will have beat up hand & fingers...So on the wall it goes..Possiable will use for a

trade or sell..Thanks for checking this out~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> Hey my friends ..I got a little cutie from Paw Paw Sailor...to hang on my wall..He said he will not be making slingshots
> any longer..If I even try to shoot this I will have beat up hand & fingers...So on the wall it goes..Possiable will use for a
> trade or sell..Thanks for checking this out~~AKAOldmiser


Are you selling a gift?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> oldmiser said:
> 
> 
> > Hey my friends ..I got a little cutie from Paw Paw Sailor...to hang on my wall..He said he will not be making slingshots
> ...


SS Slinger ..I bought this PFS from Paw Paw Sailor..Knowing that man has made many a nice slingshots for a long time..But he stated

to that he was not going to be making slingshots any longer..I have only seen pictures of PFS shooters..I have thought Maybe

I should buy one...I will have to give this a lot thought for trying to shoot this shooter maybe when I can get outside this spring with

it to try it out..Knowing you have too flip it forward....Now as to gifts...Oh no..No I would not sell any gifts that was sent too me..

there very special slingshots given to me by wonderful members of the SSF Forum..But thank you SS Slinger for asking that

question....Like I mentioned Gifts to me are like Keep sakes to be used Treasured..AKAOldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

So now as I understand it to make a looped tube using say 2040 for my 28" draw..I would need to double over 7"making 14" total cut

fold in half makes 7" use 1/2' fold on pouch tie..making a 6 1/2" active working tube? Correct~AKAOldmiser


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

I have the same draw lengh as well and i go about 6 to 6 1/2in so 12 to 13 in total length and loop it after about 20 or so shots i got a little stretch to get a good draw from 2040 but thats just me


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

Either that or try single pseudo tapers.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> So now as I understand it to make a looped tube using say 2040 for my 28" draw..I would need to double over 7"making 14" total cut
> fold in half makes 7" use 1/2' fold on pouch tie..making a 6 1/2" active working tube? Correct~AKAOldmiser


Yes kind of, I say make yourself one and see, cause some like a little more give and some like to max out, but in general yes


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> S.S. sLinGeR said:
> 
> 
> > oldmiser said:
> ...


Good man


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok I tried to make a suto loop band..used 1842..cut 11 1/2" of tubing...Next measured 3 1/2" folded in half tied..from the tie off

measured 4 1/2"..long ..put tubing in pouch hole..measured 1/2" and tied....But this only gives me a short 1 1/2" loop not 3 1/2"

so what did I do wrong with this band set?...For what I just made the draw weight is 6.62# on my digital bow scale..The band

seems to shot ok..but there is no zip for speed..I am using 3/8" steel ball....I need some suggestions here please..

My draw is 28" to corner of mouth..I can pull back to my ear making it approx 31" or 32" draw...Thank you~AKAOldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friends I got a small package in the mail today..That I ordered..Thanks to Ruthie's idea..Bless you dear lady

100 pc of animal party ballons..paid like $3.99 for the bag..there made of latex...will be used for ties..

I just had to share with you all~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Picture of looped 105 band set..cut band to11"..loop 31/2'' .1/2 " fold over for pouch...pouch too fork 7" for 28" draw..this sucker is powered up big time

My electronic bow scale ..measures it at 12.6 #...I can only pull this back like 4 times..then get the shakes bad..

I am gonna have to detune this to like 8# to have a little fun with,,..I like 105's just straight bands..shoot good.

But got a crazy idea of a power bump up.after reading about suto bands..yeah well I got it all right..this is to much for me..

So I will be rethinking this out more~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Since I now live in Ohio for a few years..I just checked the weapon laws on a slingshots..You can own them except in

Columbus county....100% illegal to hunt with :angrymod: ....Looks just like a lot of target shooting :target: ..I was so looking forward to a

small game hunt come this fall. :cursin: ```~AKAOldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I am starting to get some items to try my hand at making band sets...I just have to get some thera Band Material yet

May e I can do it ..maybe not..I been reading & watching video's..want to learn how to do a taper cut...

may daily shooting is progressing right along...I am now moved back to 8 meters...AKAOldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Today being March 6 2014..I just got off the Phone with Ohio DNR about the Hunting Laws to current date..

No SlingBows or Slingshots allowed for Hunting....you can use only as recreational target shooting..so I am sol

for hunting with a slingshot...Maybe I need to move to southern Ariz....Just a thought..~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## Gary Columbus (Mar 6, 2014)

for what it's worth I absolutely love my Scout. It feels a little big in my hands, compared to the pocket shooters i normally use, but WOW is it spot on, looks great, and has repeatedly garnered questions and compliments from friends. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Whaoooooo~~Got my 7/17" Steel Ammo Today from Simple-Shot ~Thank You Nathan & Team..Excellent Service..

AKAOldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello SSF Shooter's~Well for the past fews days I have been working on a Modified Shooter...

I used a Tremark Laser this a steel frame...I sanded the top of the forks where the tubes attach..Used a few drops of super glue

on top of each fork..using a coloured nylon mason line ..wrap it super tight a strip of paracord..both inside the fork & outside..

let the glue cure 24hrs..next I used 1/2" ID heat shrink tubing..shrunk it down till tight...add a little splash to the handle for colour

pink axcent..just to break the olive green paracord...Next I made a set of Looped tubes..using 2040.. 7" loop for my draw length.

Band set test's out @ 10.5# using my digital bow scale...took a 5 shots at a soda can at 8 meters..you will see a good size hole

in the can.....Just some thing I wanted to do..I like that steel frame..But the plastic handle was junk..so what ya think..AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That turned out real nice !


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you my friends for your kind words of incouragement..I am not that crafty..and my hands hurt..

It shot very well..using 7/16" steel....this will now be sat a side..till I can get outdoors to try at a longer range..

I had fun converting this slingshot...Like I say I am not cery handy any more as years have gone by..But I try too

the best I can do..Anyway with that said I am very well pleased with my self...Thank you again for the kind words..

AKAOldmiser


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Good to see you staying busy, finding what works for you, and having fun while at it! By the looks of the can it appears like your doing just fine!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool!! That's a nice mod!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well this morning I thought I would try the scout shooter again..been almost a month..well as you know I had some issues do to my self trying to learn this shooter..so I sat it a side for a bit..Now this morning with a new relaxed feeling of shooting the scout..

If I do ok If I do not ok..Hey I surprised my self I hit the soda can 8/10 means I only missed 2 times..so I will give this ago this week

using TBG 3/4" X 1/2" x 9" with 3/8" steel balls...Before too me I was just trying to hard..AKAOldmiser


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Great!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank You Pork Chop Sling~ I used his idea for a Tie Jig... oak wooden screw clamp & 2 small toggle clamps & 4 hex head screws

Not mush to work with a pin vice & mini drill to make a starter hole..flat blade screw driver....I got it made anyway..

the wooden screw camp is unfinished raw wood..I was not about too walk 5 miles to buy a can of clear coat...only thing I had

handy to put some protection on the wood was a can of snow seal..You use that for leather boots or shoes for winter..has bee's

wax & mink oil..Hey better than nothing at all...Picture of my task..~AKAOldmiser

Thank You again Pork Chop Sling you be the man..


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well I was looking for a mini multiplex shooter with a simple way too attach bands...Well when I sen this little fellow from

metro gear I knew I had to have it. This shooter is #2 out of 10...yeah I spent my lunch money for the month for this shooter..so beans & rice for me..

I have only shot a few steel balls with it this morning..got to say right out of the package 5/5 hit on a soda can @ 8 meters..

Thank You Erick @ metro Gear....I know there are many other vendors with great shooters as well..No bout I will have one from

each vendor for my small collection ..as well as a few members who make shooters as well....AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Keep shooting!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

oldmiser said:


> Thank You Pork Chop Sling~ I used his idea for a Tie Jig... oak wooden screw clamp & 2 small toggle clamps & 4 hex head screws
> 
> Not mush to work with a pin vice & mini drill to make a starter hole..flat blade screw driver....I got it made anyway..
> 
> ...


Hmm, if I were you, i'd give the snow seal a try as a finish on a slingshot!

I really like your idea of mounting the toggles on the clamp. Sweet


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

LVO said:


> oldmiser said:
> 
> 
> > Thank You Pork Chop Sling~ I used his idea for a Tie Jig... oak wooden screw clamp & 2 small toggle clamps & 4 hex head screws
> ...


Yes the snow seal works very well for a added protection from the elements of bad weather..like rain..~OM


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friends today another natural shooter arrived..From Shew97 in Florida..this shooter is made from Cedar..

so I now have a couple natural shooters in my small collection..as well as 3 multiplex shooters..plus a couple of mfg shooters

from a couple vendors...I have like 10 shooters..But is a nice start for a collection~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I have only made a couple of looped tube sets..what a pain in the B*** to make...I used 1745 blk tubing..for me the active

length is 5" from pouch tie..with a 3"loop for the fork end..I tried to use cuffs..they would not hold no matter what I did..

at the pouch enf I just used 1.5 mm cotton thread..with a clinch knot..took about 4 tries to get so it would not slip..

so for the fork end I still used a cuff but had to tie on top of the cuff..1 cuff kept slipping..so I got out the pink nylon 1.5mm mason line

still using a clinch knot..This held first time tired..the other side is a cotton thread 1.5 mm took a couple tries to get that to hold..

after 30 minutes of getting upset at this loop set...My conclusion is to use the 1.5mm nylon mason line for all my ties..

I have been making a few flatband sets just putting them in a bag...So today I checked all bands I made..time to quite making band

sets..I got 20 flat bands made & 5 tube sets made...that will last me all the rest of the year..so just need to get out doors~AKAOldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well today my friends I want back too The Scout Slingshot..whole new ball game now after not shooting it for over a month

banded up with light .030 natural laxtex straight cut..8" fork to pouch..using 3/8" ammo @ 15 feet..10 Rounds shot at a soda

can ..yup I am a Can Killer...ripped that thing to almost clean apart....Today this shooter was dead nuts with every shot fired..

So another day of cans..I will down size target..using the scout this week...I have a few different shooters now..So just going

to see what feels best for my shooting..then stay with only one shooter......Heck ya I am having fun.~AKAOldmiser


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooting!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Great shooting!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you my friends for the kind words..Yeah I think I am now gettint in the groove..for the past couple weeks I just kept telling my self to relax more

quite trying so hard..it will come together before long...I am shooting 3 times a day now for 30 minutes at a time...~AKAOldmiser


----------

